# حصريا .وأرجو التثبيت.. ترانيم البابا كيرلس لكل اولاده وعشاقة ومحبيه



## minamitias (21 فبراير 2008)

احبائي في المسيح يسوع .. احباء البابا كيرلس الذي دائما يجمعنا حول حبه وحنانه 
قدمت قبلا موضوع باسم موسوعة ترانيم البابا كيرلس ونشكر ربنا لقي داونلوود كبير وكان سبب بركة جبارة في كل بيت .... اليوم جيت ليكم بجروب علي الفيس بوك ضعفي اللي عاملو يضم موسوعة شاملة كاملة متكاملة لترانيم البابا كيرلس موسوع تحتوي علي ترانيم لأكثر من 50 شريط ترانيم لمديح اسم فم العطر وحبيب الملايين وشفيع الشباب وحاميهم البابا كيرلس فقط - جروب مخصص لترانيم البابا كيرلس ومارمينا فقطططط - يرسل الجروب لكم يوميا 3 ترانيم حتي يسهل عليكم التحميل ... انا بدات الجروب دا من اسبوعين او تلاتة ونشكر المسيح الجروب لقي اقبال .. وماحبتش احرم اخواتي من انهم يوصلهم كل يوم 3 ترانيم للبابا كيرلس 
عامتا مش حاطول عليكم وحاحط ليكم ترانيم اللي اتحطت علي الجروب من بداية ما بدأنا عشان ماحدش يتلغبط وتبقو ماشيين معانا 
اولا لينك الجروب اهو


http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=7891072977

ثانيا الترانيم الرائعة 
علي فكرة الموضوع مش كامل, دول كلهم 38 ترنيمة بس ..الموضوع بيكمل لما احط الموسوعة كلها اللي بتضم اكتر من 400 ترنيمة .. وكله ببركة صلواتكم 
--------------------
البابا كيرلس جمعنا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2772532/...___online.html
----------------------------------------
تعالي للبابا كيرلس 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2772559/...___online.html
---------------------------------------------
جايلك 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2772578/...3/_online.html
----------------------------------------
زى عريس للسماء
http://www.2shared.com/file/2773660/5330b67c/02___.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يا بابا كيرلس يا حبيبنا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2773120/321365fd/____.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
على اسمك تتسمى كنيستى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2773308/d7a5b23/___.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حكاية برواز
http://www.2shared.com/file/2777992/.../__online.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حكاية راهبة
http://www.2shared.com/file/2778037/...___online.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يا ناصف المظلوم
http://www.2shared.com/file/2774237/...___online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
صلى لنا دوما
http://www.2shared.com/file/2779162/...___online.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
طاحونة قديمة
http://www.2shared.com/file/2778451/.../__online.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ماذا امدح فيك
http://www.2shared.com/file/2778801/aff28b67/___.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
صلواتك لهمومى علاج
http://www.2shared.com/file/2779127/...___online.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
طول الايام
http://www.2shared.com/file/2778634/.../__online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قدم حبه ليسوع ربه
http://www.2shared.com/file/2774048/f68718c7/___.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يوم الكنيسة
http://www.2shared.com/file/2799318/...67/04__04.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وقت نياحتك وقفت ساعتك
http://www.2shared.com/file/2799593/9f6a1b55/___.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فى كنيسة القديسين-مديح
http://www.2shared.com/file/2799222/ed6e48d/___-_.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كلمة حب
http://www.2shared.com/file/2812731/.../__online.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الراهب الامين
http://www.2shared.com/file/2802361/...p-_elamin.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ترنيمة جـــــــــــدو كيرلــــــــــــــــس الرائعة 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2812484/...o_Kiroles.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
انا نفسي ازورك
http://www.2shared.com/file/2802312/...sy_azorak.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اسمك مشهور
http://www.2shared.com/file/2802149/.../__online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
جوة مزارك
http://www.2shared.com/file/2818580/...___online.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كنز كنيستنا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2818439/.../__online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
انت ابويا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2800024/.../__online.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ياللى زرعت جوة قلوبنا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2818712/5aaaebd4/___.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يا بابا كيرلس يا حبيبنا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2773120/321365fd/____.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يا ابونا المحبوب
http://www.2shared.com/file/2799611/...___online.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يا حبيبنا يا غالى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2812287/9274869d/___.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بحبك من قلبى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2812634/...___online.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
دايما فى القلب محبتك
http://www.2shared.com/file/2818201/dc7349c4/___.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حبك داير زى سواقى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2799511/b9bdf071/___.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مين زيك يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.2shared.com/file/2811901/ad2ee9af/____.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يا بابا كيرلس يا راعينا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2811948/b09e940f/_____.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
سهران طول الليل
http://www.2shared.com/file/2773823/a4cb0fc8/09___.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
نعاهدك يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.2shared.com/file/2811930/f1048afa/___.html
=============================================
انا قلبي ضل وتاه
http://www.2shared.com/file/2869021/e75d445d/___.html
=============================================
يا بابا كيرلس اشفع فينا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2811335/...hfa3_fina.html

بكرر تاني دول كلهم 38 ترنيمة ...الموضوع مش كامل ..الموضوع بيكمل لما احط الموسوعة كلها اللي بتضم اكتر من 400 ترنيمة


----------



## minamitias (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا .وأرجو التثبيت.. ترانيم البابا كيرلس لكل اولاده وعشاقة ومحبيه*

معلش يا جماعة انا اصلي اخدت اللينكات كوبي بيست وفيه لينكات فوق اتحطت ناقصة والتصحيح بتاعها تحت اهو .... ياريت حد يشرحلي باه - خدمة يعني لاخوكم - ازاي  احط اي موضوع بعد كدة بحيث اخليكم تدوسو علي اسم الترنيمة يروح محولكم علي سايت الابلود  علطول .يعني مايكونش فيه وجود للينكات الموضوع يكون فيه اسامي الترانيم بس تدوسو عليها يحولكم علي الابلود سايت  ... ياريت حد يجاوبني


البابا كيرلس جمعنا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2772532/7ab3fa29/___online.html
----------------------------------------
تعالي للبابا كيرلس 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2772559/bb3b8427/___online.html
---------------------------------------------
جايلك 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2772578/fe0ad633/_online.html
----------------------------------------
حكاية برواز
http://www.2shared.com/file/2777992/be981bf5/__online.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حكاية راهبة
http://www.2shared.com/file/2778037/63af2c29/___online.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يا ناصف المظلوم
http://www.2shared.com/file/2774237/2afd47ff/___online.html
صلى لنا دوما
http://www.2shared.com/file/2779162/d7cc21b1/___online.html

طاحونة قديمة
http://www.2shared.com/file/2778451/db9f8646/__online.html
صلواتك لهمومى علاج
http://www.2shared.com/file/2779127/c3ca103a/___online.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
طول الايام
http://www.2shared.com/file/2778634/fe2b0121/__online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يوم الكنيسة
http://www.2shared.com/file/2799318/c4ec3467/04__04.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كلمة حب
http://www.2shared.com/file/2812731/9e283888/__online.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الراهب الامين
http://www.2shared.com/file/2802361/d9364da1/elrahip-_elamin.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ترنيمة جـــــــــــدو كيرلــــــــــــــــس الرائعة 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2812484/ff0ab95/Gedo_Kiroles.html
انا نفسي ازورك
http://www.2shared.com/file/2802312/f7e8adc/ana_nfsy_azorak.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اسمك مشهور
http://www.2shared.com/file/2802149/e65f737f/__online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
جوة مزارك
http://www.2shared.com/file/2818580/66e2e5df/___online.html
كنز كنيستنا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2818439/fd08ee87/__online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
انت ابويا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2800024/657f0af8/__online.html

يا ابونا المحبوب
http://www.2shared.com/file/2799611/bbfb4e28/___online.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بحبك من قلبى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2812634/ef80a630/___online.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يا بابا كيرلس اشفع فينا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2811335/8cf9fba3/ya_bab_kirolos_eshfa3_fina.html


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا .وأرجو التثبيت.. ترانيم البابا كيرلس لكل اولاده وعشاقة ومحبيه*

*ميرسي كتييييييييييييييير*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## bisho2010 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا .وأرجو التثبيت.. ترانيم البابا كيرلس لكل اولاده وعشاقة ومحبيه*

ربنا يبركك انا بحبك البابا كيرلس وهو شفيعي


----------



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا .وأرجو التثبيت.. ترانيم البابا كيرلس لكل اولاده وعشاقة ومحبيه*



 راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------

